# Laxative Suggestions



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,I'm a serial lurker here, mainly watching out for news of new medications and treatments or for posts by those who also take brain cooties meds like me (my pill of choice is Nardil).I am getting by with my IBS-C with a combination of dietary restrictions, acacia fibre and the Nardil (which helps my brain cooties, which helps reduce stress, which helps reduce IBS pain). However I still am always backed up and rely on enemas (Fleet) 1-2 times a week. I had thought that the enemas were a good solution since at the point of using them, I am not in pain. But I've since found that after a few hours pass, I get strong cramping pain that lasts for days. If I do the enema last thing at night I instead get the pain the following day.So I cast my eye back to oral laxatives. I've tried and stopped taking all of the below :- senna (intense pain)- MoM (intense pain)- mineral oil (intense pain)- metamucil (doesn't work)- Miralax (doesn't work)- colace (doesn't work)- dulcolax (intense pain)- magnesium citrate (intense pain)- suppositories (intense pain, unreliable)If anyone has any others I could try, I'd really appreciate hearing them. My IBS is very sensitive to bloating, which is why I think metamucil (i.e. psyllium husk) type products cause pain but the Acacia Fibre does not (since it's seemingly quite intestinally inert).cheers,tw0nK


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

You do seem to have tried a lot of laxatives there. The only one you haven't tried is lactulose - its more of a stool softener than a stimulant so won't give the urge to go but will make everything softer. The problem with laxatives such as MOM, Miralax and Docusate sodium is that they work by drawing water into the intestines so if you don't drink a sufficient amount of water with it, it will cause cramping. Stimulant laxatives such as Dulcolax and Senna nearly always cause cramping as they work by stimulating the intestines.The only other things you could try would be more natural remedies such as prune juice and licorice - although you may have already tried them. Magnesium supplements can work really well for some people. Start off on 250mg and work your way up until your stools are soft and formed - you will know if you have taken too much as it causes diarrhoea. Here's hoping you find something that works!Em


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi peteso sorry you're having so many problems. that makes it really tough to have such pain when taking laxatives. and sorry the enemas aren't working out either...that's rough.not sure any of these suggestions will help...but here's a few..some people have posted that they've had luck with rhubarb or turkey rhubarb (gotta love the name--lol) it contains anthraquinones like senna so i'm worried it might give you pain, like senna.also there's triphala. i had good luck with that for a while but unfortunately it quit on me. although i still find it'll work if i only use it every month or so. it has a very high vitamin c content (aggravates my reflux) and also contains some anthraquinones.. http://www.planetherbs.com/specific-herbs/the-wonders-of-triphala.htmlcascara sagrada. i take that a couple times a week and it works for me. i've read it's a "mild laxative"--a stimulant--plant derivative--also contains anthraquinones--so not sure if it'll give you pain..and then there's sodium picosulfate which i would really love to try because a lot of uk board memebers say their gastro docs have prescribed it for them and it works. it's not available in the usa but maybe you could get it online--from the uk or canada maybe or elsewhere. i've been meaning to check into that myself. http://www.reuters.com/article/2010/03/11/us-studied-laxative-idUSTRE62A4DK20100311anyway, just my two cents worth..i really do hope you can find some relief...wishing you all the best.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Sodium picosulphate is very strong - I take it every night and often can't sleep due to the cramps it causes. I've never tried senna or anything else so have nothing to compare it to but it is very strong as its combined with magnesium citrate as a bowel prep. I would avoid at all costs if I were you and try cascara sagrada or triphala. You should also make sure none of the medications you are on are exacerbating the constipation - its a very common side effect of many medicines.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

yes the softeners don't help so much and can make things worse seemingly. When I took MoM and those other osmotics, I loaded up on H2O but it didn't seem to help with the cramping.I recall prune juice causing bad bloating, as does most sugary / fruity stuff for me. It might be worth another go - carefully...!The problem I find is that IBS pain is so unpredictable that when someone asks "how did X work out?", I often can't answer since during any "normal" week when I'm not trying anything new, I can be in a lot of pain or relatively OK. Unless you can definitively "feel" that the thing you're trying is the cause, that is.Thanks for the suggestions!Pete


em_t said:


> You do seem to have tried a lot of laxatives there. The only one you haven't tried is lactulose - its more of a stool softener than a stimulant so won't give the urge to go but will make everything softer. The problem with laxatives such as MOM, Miralax and Docusate sodium is that they work by drawing water into the intestines so if you don't drink a sufficient amount of water with it, it will cause cramping. Stimulant laxatives such as Dulcolax and Senna nearly always cause cramping as they work by stimulating the intestines.The only other things you could try would be more natural remedies such as prune juice and licorice - although you may have already tried them. Magnesium supplements can work really well for some people. Start off on 250mg and work your way up until your stools are soft and formed - you will know if you have taken too much as it causes diarrhoea. Here's hoping you find something that works!Em


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Annie,thanks, yes, it's a real pain in the bu... OK bad joke. I had thought the enemas were mostly pain-free but pretty much all the time now I'm in big trouble afterwards, feh. At the moment I'm just loading up on acacia fibre and porridge (oatmeal) which seems to keep my gut happier pain-wise but eventually will need something more direct, shall we say.Wow, never heard of Turkey Rhubarb. Does it work via causing heaving laughter? It has great reviews on amazon but when you look at the reviews, they're all from the website of the company that makes it lol. I will give it a go tho, I believe that the active ingredient in Senna is sennacide and I don't recall trying anything with Anthraquinone. Which according to Wikipedia, has some rather esoteric uses... :


> 9,10-Anthraquinone is used as a bird repellant on seeds and as a gas generator in satellite balloons [2].


Thanks very much for the suggestions, I will give them a go.Thanks, Pete


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

"...a gas generator in satellite balloons.." oh--way too funny! that sounds exactly what's going on with my belly bloat--lol-----my belly being the big ol balloon..gas being generated....yup--that's me..good luck, pete! hope you find something that works for you...


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

Here is the best laxative in the world... It is called Healthy Start System by Natren - Dairy Free. The cost is $35 for the kit and it will last you 30 days. Each of the laxatives you mentioned strip your body of the good bacteria, causing more problems then they solve as you have noticed with the severe cramping after. Using this product will gently empty the system leaving the good bacteria in place which is what the body is missing in the first place.While you are at the health food store pick up some good bacteria for your body as well. Yesterday I found an excellently priced starter kit by Natren called Healthy Start System. This will restore the natural bacteria that need to be in your stomach, to properly digest your food, a good bacteria for the large intestine and a good bacteria for the small intestine. I paid $35 for a months supply. All the swelling and bloating and gas quickly disappear in the first twelve hours. I believe the L-Glutamine needs to be paired with the good bacteria for the quickest results. The starter kit from Natren is dairy free and is an excellent price. The good bacteria is found in a small refrigerator in the health food stores. Keep refrigerated at home. If you have ever taken antibiotics or have had long term prescription use or long term use of laxatives then you most likely have probably lost all of your good bacteria and need to replace it. Hope both of these products can make an excellent difference in your health. Good luck with everything! Gail


----------



## It might never happen :) (May 31, 2011)

*Movicol*







Great stuff ... for me anyway!


----------

